# Fire Service Pension and income Tax



## swampiesue (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, My Husband and I are thinking of retiring to Spain in a few years, However their are lot of things to think about and I don't want to get over excited at the prospect if financially it will not be viable. At the moment My husband gets a Fire Service pension, I noticed that with Fire service pensions and other government pensions they are not necessarily taxed by the Spanish but by the British government. 

Please is there any one that can tell me how that works please and what that would mean for us.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

swampiesue said:


> Hi, My Husband and I are thinking of retiring to Spain in a few years, However their are lot of things to think about and I don't want to get over excited at the prospect if financially it will not be viable. At the moment My husband gets a Fire Service pension, I noticed that with Fire service pensions and other government pensions they are not necessarily taxed by the Spanish but by the British government.
> 
> Please is there any one that can tell me how that works please and what that would mean for us.


I'm not too sure, my co-mod, Stravinsky is quite knowledgeable on all of this tho. There are many people here who live on their UK pensions and a few on this forum. Sadly they are at the mercy of the exchange rate, which aint good at the moment, but who knows in the future

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I can answer that one, having been down a similar road.

Your Fire Service pension is taxed at source and not here in Spain.This cannot be changed

Hepa


----------



## swampiesue (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Hepa so I guess everything just remains the same as it is now....or are there any other considerations to take into account other than exchange rate


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

swampiesue said:


> Thanks Hepa so I guess everything just remains the same as it is now....or are there any other considerations to take into account other than exchange rate


If you can, change a good lump sum into euros in advance, so you can ride the monthly fluctuations in the exchange rate and just move money over when it's favourable. You will need a UK and a Spanish bank account.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

swampiesue said:


> Thanks Hepa so I guess everything just remains the same as it is now....or are there any other considerations to take into account other than exchange rate


Umpteen considerations.

You will need to transfer your monies to a Spanish bank account, so find yourself an U.K. account, that will allow you a foreign address and then you will need a Spanish account that will not charge you to transfer your dosh.

You will also, when you arrive, need residencia and to be registered with the Padron. No big problem those though.

What area of Spain are you considering? check the climate, mainland Spain gets very hot in summer, very cold in winter. There will be people on this forum that can advise you.

Learn the language, both of you.

Above all rent at first, do not burn your bridges in the U.K. until you are absolutely sure that this is the place for you. Not everyone is suited to the lifestyle of a foreign country and as posted on this forum they are often very miserable.

However I think living here is fantastic!!

Just keep asking the questions,

Hepa


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

It ought to be said that other income will be taxable here, and if you / he has a state pension also then it will be well worth "bringing" that to Spain so you can take advantage of the two different allowances.

This is done by applying to HRMC Nottingham


----------



## swampiesue (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi as I understand it he will not pay tax on his pension in Spain as well... which could be a good thing. I don't work due to disability at the moment I do get invalidity but they way things are going in this country that cannot be relied on if you have paid your National Insurance stamps and your partner works for a living or has a pension. 

I think what we have decided to do is rent a property for a few months next autumn-winter ...just to get the feel of things and test the water so to speak looks like we could rent a place quite cheaply at that time of the year. Do you still have to pay council tax on furnished properties or is that down to the landlord. If It is down to us how much is it. 

I think learning Spanish is important especially as I prefer to live in the real Spain rather than the Costa's. Any Soft wear anyone can recommend would be helpful. I know a few bits and pieces from many years ago, but husband knows nothing.

I think we would like to go to southern Spain the warmer the better...I live in a rural place now with no public transport, don't drive for medical reasons, so a nice little rural village would be cheaper and the isolation would and lack of facilities would be nothing compared to here. I have to rely on my husband totally to get anywhere. Not bothered about living near the sea, but would be nice to be able to reach it in about half an hour or so.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here in the Canary Islands, or at least on the one that I live on, a 1 or 2 bed apartment will cost you €350 to €400 a month, all included, electricity, taxes, water, everything. The cost of living is cheaper than England and mainland Spain, that is because our I.G.C. or VAT is only 5 per cent. Diesel 73 cents a litre!!

However I think rentals may work out cheaper in Spain,

Hepa


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

swampiesue said:


> Hi as I understand it he will not pay tax on his pension in Spain as well... which could be a good thing. I don't work due to disability at the moment I do get invalidity but they way things are going in this country that cannot be relied on if you have paid your National Insurance stamps and your partner works for a living or has a pension.
> 
> I think what we have decided to do is rent a property for a few months next autumn-winter ...just to get the feel of things and test the water so to speak looks like we could rent a place quite cheaply at that time of the year. Do you still have to pay council tax on furnished properties or is that down to the landlord. If It is down to us how much is it.
> 
> ...


Errrrr ... the costas stretch all the way around the coast. If you want "real" spain then let us know because we discussed it here before and none of us know. I live 6 kms from the sea and it's real enough for me 

Advice is, dont mention the Government pension if you become tax resident here. It's not worth the hassle, and theres no tax to pay on it anyway


----------

